# Brining Tri-Tip



## bilvo47 (Jul 3, 2010)

Has anybody ever brined tri-tip?  Do you think its a good idea?  I think I read that brining beef can break the meat down too much and make it mushy - true?


----------



## venture (Jul 3, 2010)

You really don't have to brine a tri tip, they are pretty much good to go.  I just rub mine, hit it with the jaccard and throw it on.  Brining shouldn't actually break meat down unless you are doing something radical with it.  Try it both ways and see what YOU think and what your family and guests like.  Now, if you want to turn that tri tip into a corned beef for making pastrami, that might be an interesting experiment.  I haven't tried it, but some others here may have? Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## klayjar (May 21, 2011)

Smoke it slow for about 2 1/2 hours and the finest beef ever!.I'm cooking 5-6 for a crowd next weekend. Brine 1 1/4 gal water 1 1/4 cups kosher salt  11/4 cups brown sugar 2 bell peppers 2-3 jalapenos 20-30 garlic cloves  all blended together, Mix in with brine. 24 hours. Rinse well. Pat dry and smoke/bbq about 2 1/2 hours at real low heat- a real flaw in most bbq's but Webers goes real low. Can cut off all but one burner and rotate burners. I don't use a thermometer. Use plenty soaked hickory/oak/mesquite chiops. Pull off wrap in foil. Wait 15 min Meat is fall off the bone tender with no bones!


----------



## scarbelly (May 21, 2011)

I would never brine a TriTip. Just me. California is where this cut was first started. It used to be just ground into hamburger meat. 

I have grilled at least a couple of hundred over the years. Now I am smoking them more than grilling.

To me brining them would change the texture of a great cut of meat.  I use no sauce but do put a pan of beef stock under the TriTip while smoking. We eat the roast sliced the first meal then thin slice the second meal and put on a french roll with some provalone -grilled onions and grilled mushrooms. We defat the stock and add some Johnny;s au jus to the stock and turn it into a great dipping sauce


----------



## dtcunni (May 22, 2011)

Yeah....I've never brined a tri tip and they have always turned out REALLY juicy! Rub it with whatever you want, but I definitely wouldn't brine.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2011)

Why mess with a great cut of meat like that. A little salt & pepper & smoke it.


----------



## burn-it (May 22, 2011)

I smoked a few in the last couple weeks.  No brine.  Came out nice and juicy.  I did 3 kinds on Mothers Day and have to say the one with just evoo, salt and pepper came out the best.  Nice and tender with mesquite smoke flavor.


----------



## carlos nino (Dec 26, 2012)

Just smoked two tri tips, first one I brined for 24 hrs with garlic onions jalapeños peppercorns and salt In about 2 gallons, 2nd I just put a rub on it and through it in the fridge for 24 hrs. Cooked them both the same and to be honest I couldn't really tell the difference. So I would say don't waste your time brining.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Aug 23, 2016)

I actually have brined a Tri Tip, it was just one of those "oh look what's in the fridge, let's try this" kind of ideas lol

brined it with just apple cider, only filled it to where half the meat was covered, then flipped it after about 4 hours, for a total of 8 hours......didn't notice a flavor difference, but the meat did come out with a slightly amber looking color after it was done. Looked awesome.

I agree with everyone else, there's no need, nor have I noticed a difference when brining.   I've also injected tri tips before and that does help introduce a slight flavor profile to it and also yielded some very tender (at medium / medium well) temp for the roast.  I personally don't care for the medium rare that other tri tip cooks go for.

Long and short of it, don't waste the products to brine this great cut of meat.  It's just not worth it......if anything, I like to substitute water in the pan for some apple cider with sliced up onion in it to add a little bit of aroma to the meat........does it work??? I dont know, but it still tastes great :)


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 23, 2016)

Would you brine a porterhouse? Me neither.


----------



## brian wei (Jan 6, 2017)

Everyone who pretty much just said you "don't think it a good idea" that's all you need to say the rest of us don't care about you smoking techniques. Now to the point I am about to brine a tri tip because I want to slice it thin for sandwich meat. So ill let you know how that turns out. To all of you people think there is only one way to cook and serve something... try harder.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jan 12, 2017)

I think you may have taken that the wrong way. People aren't really saying there's only one way to do it. It's just that the majority of users who replied all share the same belief, that no; brining tri tip or most any red meats doesn't seem necessary nor beneficial.

But like mine said, I've injected and/or brined my meats before. While I didn't notice a difference, it also didn't hurt it at all. lol

That's the beauty of BBQ.....you can do whatever the heck you want with your cooks and meats. Trial By Fire is the way to cook!!! Keep experimenting and find new recipes and combos :D :D :D


----------

